# DIY Animatronics on Facebook Live



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

If you are interested in Do It Yourself Animatronics, please join me on my Facebook Live on Sunday evenings. We will be starting at 6:00 Pacific time this week (usual time is 5:00 Pacific) and will be discussing using wiper motors to power your props. The link for my Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/SOSHaunt/http://
You can also find the first 4 episodes on my YouTube page at https://www.youtube.com/user/halstaff?feature=mhee
If you have any questions you would like to see covered, please post them.
See you on Sunday and let's talk props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We definitely need to start watching these videos.


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I assume we can watch the broadcast without a Facebook account.

Will you be able to touch on PWM motor control? Could you speak to wiper motor current draw, both continuous and maximum / peak? The PicoVolt has a 12 VDC / 2.5 Amp output. The motor controller sold by Monster Guts has a 12 VDC / 5 Amp continuous / 10 Amp peak output. There are $4 - $6 Arduino Uno L298P 2-way H-bridge motor drive shields rated at *2 Amps*. I'm trying to understand the current handling requirement for a wiper motor controller.

I've added your broadcast to my calendar.

wbn


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been watching the YouTube videos and have found them interesting.

I'm not on Facebook either, but a Google search suggests that you can watch a Facebook Live stream without an account if it's set to public. You won't be able to comment of course so probably no real advantage over the YouTube video apart from maybe being able to see the comments as they come up.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

David is correct. You should be able to watch without having a Facebook account but you won't be able to ask questions.
We will be discussing using PWM to control wiper motors as well as other ways to adjust the speed.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't miss the presentation tonight on using wiper motors to power your props! We will look at mounting options, how to control them and a variety of different mechanisms. You can find the link for this Facebook Live at https://www.facebook.com/SOSHaunt/
We will be starting promptly at 6:00 Pacific time (9:00 Eastern)
Hope you can join us!


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I watched the entire recording on Facebook. Excellent presentation. You've motivated me to create a Facebook account (which I've been trying to avoid for the last decade).

I'm impressed with the form, function and price point of the PicoVolt. I think you're right ... the advertised 2.5 Amp maximum must be with respect to continuous output. They advocate the use of a 5 Amp power supply. I'm assuming the peak output current is at least 5 Amps.

Of course, I'm a DIY'er. I feel the need to build my own programmable (speed and direction) wiper motor controller. It'll be based on a $3 Arduino Uno clone. I'm expecting the controller to scale to support several wiper motors, each with at least one minute of animation. We'll see. Waiting on the parts from China.

wbn


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This week on our Sunday night Facebook Live, we will be unraveling the mysteries of using pneumatics. The process need not be complicated and we will look at how easy it really is to get started. Other topics include how to choose the proper components for your project, where to purchase to save some money, how to improve control and a few things to watch out for.
If you have any questions or topics you would like to see covered, please post them in the comments.
I hope you can join us Sunday at 5:00 Pacific (8;00 Eastern) to talk prop building!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I started viewing the Facebook Live feed (a couple of days ago) but the audio had a lot of noise in it so gave up. Do you have a clean audio version and will it be uploaded to YouTube in due course?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

David_AVD said:


> I started viewing the Facebook Live feed (a couple of days ago) but the audio had a lot of noise in it so gave up. Do you have a clean audio version and will it be uploaded to YouTube in due course?


It is now live on YouTube without the audio issues at 



Thanks for watching!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for making these available on YouTube!


----------

